# Sony Vegas 7.0 - Frage zu Übergängen



## dragonslear1992 (14. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe mich gefragt ob es mit Sony Vegas möglich ist, einen Übergang quasi nur auf einem Fleck anzuwenden anstatts auf die gesamte Videogröße.
Ich habe also zum Beispiel ein Video wo ich einmal ohne Schuhe dastehe und einmal mit Schuhen. 
Jetzt möchte ich das nur unten an den Füßen der Übergang stattfindet, damit es so aussieht als ob die Schuhe sozusagen drangezaubert werden.

Ich hoffe das ist evtl. möglich^^.

greets dl.


----------



## darkframe (16. September 2008)

Hi,

ich habe zwar Vegas 8, aber in Version 7 sollte das ähnlich gehen:

- Clip mit Schuhen (nenne ich jetzt Clip 1)  in Timeline ziehen
- Clip ohne Schuhe (Clip 2) in einen Track oberhalb von Clip 1 ziehen
- Clip 2 anwählen
- Panning/Cropping-Fenster öffnen (bei V8 über Extras -> Video -> Event Panning/Cropping)
- Unterhalb des Vorschaufensters "Maske" auswählen und mit dem Pfad-Tool den Bereich um die nackten Füsse markieren
- Federtyp auf "Beides" einstellen und mit dem darunter befindlichen Schieberegler den Übergang zum darunter liegenden Clip weich einstellen
- In der Zeitleiste unter der Vorschau zum Anfang gehen und Deckungsgrad auf 100% stellen (falls das nicht ohnehin der Fall ist)
- Mit dem Schieberegler in der Timeline dahin navigieren, wo der Effekt bzw. der Übergang anfangen soll und einen Keyframe setzen
- Dahin navigieren, wo die Schuhe komplett zu sehen sein sollen und Keyframe setzen. Hier nun den Deckungsgrad auf 0% stellen
- Panning/Cropping-Fenster schließen

Wenn Du jetzt die Wiedergabe startest, wird Clip 1 teilweise durch den Bereich innerhalb der Maske von Clip 2 überdeckt. Dann wird zwischen den gesetzten Keyframes der Deckungsgrad von Clip 2 reduziert, so dass schließlich nur noch Clip 1, also die Schuhe, zu sehen sind.

Die Übergänge kannst Du hier nicht nutzen, weil die sich nur auf sich überlappende Bereiche zweier Clips anwenden lassen. Das würde höchstens dann funktionieren, wenn sich der Bildinhalt von Clip 1 und 2 nicht bewegt oder sich zu 100% synchron bewegt. Effekte lassen sich allerdings auch auf den maskierten Clip anwenden.


----------

